# Photoshoot>>> E30 Triple Threat <<<no56k



## egk2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Taken at a local e30tech meet in Freehold NJ...


----------



## NORE (Sep 2, 2006)

beutiful


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

E30s rock!


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow!! Clean, clean, clean! Awesome cars and photos!!!


----------



## 97-e39-540i (Jul 1, 2006)

Very Nice Pack of CARS !!!


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice cars!


----------



## SmootheEar (Nov 4, 2003)

I love the Black one. What did you, or your friend, do for the yellow fogs? Is it a film or entirely new fog lights?


----------



## egk2 (Jan 6, 2006)

He installed genuine french fogs.


----------



## SmootheEar (Nov 4, 2003)

where'd he get them? omline? I want to get a pair for my e36.


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

e30s are such beautiful cars :thumbup:


----------

